# Sand in gas line...



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a natural gas line feeding a generator, water heater and pool heater. Each have a gas regulator all located in the same area. The problem is I'm getting sand only in the pool heaters regulator causing the relief to stay open and leak out gas. I just tried a quick fix, I cleaned out the regulator and bleed the line but there appears to be alot of sand in there causing it to clog back up every time. I've done this three times while I was there. After the third time I told the customer to speak to the gas company before I proceed.
If the gas company says it's the customers problem at this point I'm going to remove all regulators and blow the lines out with compressed air from the meter which is no more then 25ft away.
Sand is a PITA this stuff looks like it would pass right through a screen so I have no idea how to prevent it. 
Would a drip leg before the regulator help? 
Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Is there a dirtleg on each appliance?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Is there a dirtleg on each appliance?


Yea, but it's after the regulator..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Yea, but it's after the regulator..


Sounds like the gas company might have tapped a main or installed a main and got sand into it in the process.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Are the connections welded or stab?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You should not use compressed air to purge. :no: BIG no no . 

use an inert gas.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Are the connections welded or stab?


Threaded connections


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You should not use compressed air to purge. :no: BIG no no .
> 
> use an inert gas.


Like nitrogen? How come no air I've used air for testing and finding leaks before..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Air can cause a combustable mixture to exist within the pipe....

There are a lot of new rules and recommendations that came from a Gas Purge Operation here in Middletown CT that went wrong a couple of years ago... 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/breaking-news-plant-explodes-middletown-connecticut-7386/

Might be a good idea to look up the new recommendations...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Air can cause a combustable mixture to exist within the pipe....
> 
> There are a lot of new rules and recommendations that came from a Gas Purge Operation here in Middletown CT that went wrong a couple of years ago...
> 
> ...


I remember that day. I was building a similar facility at the time. I believe there were a couple of union insulators killed.

Simply a tragedy...

http://www.northlandpower.ca/WhatWeDo/Projects.aspx?projectID=109#m=2


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> I remember that day. I was building a similar facility at the time. I believe there were a couple of union insulators killed.
> 
> Simply a tragedy...
> 
> http://www.northlandpower.ca/WhatWeDo/Projects.aspx?projectID=109#m=2


The final death toll was 6 dead and around 50 injured...

The plant finally went operational in July nearly 1 1/2 years after the tragic explosion...


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Air can cause a combustable mixture to exist within the pipe....
> 
> There are a lot of new rules and recommendations that came from a Gas Purge Operation here in Middletown CT that went wrong a couple of years ago...
> 
> ...


Nothing has been updated in the my fuel and gas code about testing with air.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Same here I carry nitrogen on board in the truck but still prefer to use air. Normally it's a compressor for me, purge the lines for 10-15 minutes before any work gets done.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Nothing has been updated in the my fuel and gas code about testing with air.


We didn't say to test with air. Said to purge an existing, in service line with out air. 

You wanna do it, go ahead. But why risk it?

Call your gas supplier, ask them.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> We didn't say to test with air. Said to purge an existing, in service line with out air.
> 
> You wanna do it, go ahead. But why risk it?
> 
> Call your gas supplier, ask them.


I said I was going to blow the lines out with compressed air. Meaning shut of the gas disconnect at meter remove my regulators and blow out the line to remove the sand. Its just like testing the line with air. It gets pressurized then released.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Nothing has been updated in the my fuel and gas code about testing with air.


Nor in mine. Good thread. I'd heard abut the danger of purging air out of new lines because the walls of new pipes absorb the odorant. But, I hadn't heard of the danger of purging the other way around (gas w/air). 

However, I did find this (INTERESTINGLY DATED Nov-1988)
http://www.onepetro.org/mslib/servlet/onepetropreview?id=00016184&soc=SPE

And this, which specifically mentions the Kleen Energy plant explosion.
http://www.valvemagazine.com/index....919-purging-gas-lines-in-all-the-wrong-places

http://www.nclabor.com/osha/etta/hazard_alerts/GasPurging.pdf

http://www.socalgas.com/safety/purging.shtml


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

It wasn't the air that was the problem, that explosion was caused by the pooling of natural gas even if they used an inert gas to purge the line the way they did it would still cause an explosion. 
I see no problem with blowing out such a short length


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> It wasn't the air that was the problem, that explosion was caused by the pooling of natural gas even if they used an inert gas to purge the line the way they did it would still cause an explosion.
> I see no problem with blowing out such a short length


Nor do I. It depends on the volume of pipe vented and the area being vented into. Plus, the attentiveness of the ventor. By attentive I mean more than just olfactorily. Like passing wind in bed, sheets up or down makes a lot of difference.


----------

